# The punishment game II



## CharizardHammer (Oct 21, 2012)

Original by Kid Blaze.

This game seemed fun but is burried, so I am restarting it.

You charge the previous poster, and then say the punishment.

Like this:


> I charge previous poster with starving the lions, throw him to the lions.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 22, 2012)

I charge CharizardHammer with combining the "You're Banned" game and the "King of the Hill" game, freeze him until his body temperature drops to -278 degrees celsius


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Executing someone for a rather harmless thing that was actually done by someone else? LuckyLapras is surely conspiring against the royal family. Feed him to Sakine Meiko.


----------



## Karousever (Oct 22, 2012)

sv_01 is charged with feeding Sakine Meiko. Let her be swarmed by even the unluckiest of Lapras.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 22, 2012)

Ike in the avatar? Enjoy being covered and suffocating by Dr. John F*****g Zoidberg's ink.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 23, 2012)

Making Futurama references? Let's burn you alive shall we? To 98 degrees ceslsius, because I feel like giving exact numbers. =P


----------



## Karousever (Oct 24, 2012)

Touching the thermostat? You shall have your shell ripped off..by a machamp.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Oct 25, 2012)

Maiming people? My, my, Jake you should know better. 5,000 years of isolation in White room for you.


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 25, 2012)

Isolating people for 5000 years? Isolate Harvest in the underwater caverns for over 9000 years


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 27, 2012)

Isolating another person for over 9000 years? You should know better! Feed you to the sharks in the underwater caverns


----------



## CharizardHammer (Oct 28, 2012)

I charge Absoul for feeding the sharks. Use the eraser on her.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

I charge you with being a mafia member. Thus, you are ccondemned to public lynching in broad daylight.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 3, 2014)

Maji is charged with being a stalker. Feed her to the Dorats.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 4, 2014)

I charge you with having too many cats. You are hereby sentenced to be lion food.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 5, 2014)

I charge you with murder by feeding your victim to a pride of lions! You are sentenced to death by wildebeest stampede!


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 13, 2014)

I charge you with invading the moon. You are hereby exiled to Pluto.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 12, 2014)

I charge you with unlawful use of Nasa's equipment. You are sentenced to listen to Nasa ramble on at you about rules for 20 years.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 12, 2014)

You are charged with calling Gabe Newell fat, you have sentenced us all to 100 more years without Half-Life 3.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 12, 2014)

You broke the game's rules! ...Let's just tie you up and throw you in the Gold Labyrinth, they will deal with you.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 14, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> You broke the game's rules! ...Let's just tie you up and throw you in the Gold Labyrinth, they will deal with you.


Objection! I'd rather be RED's lunch, thanks.

[ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: Contempt of Court. 0G]

I charge you with creating NES Godzilla references, I sentence you to death by deer creatures.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 14, 2014)

(Yeah, I guess being turned into a gold cyborg might be worse than death...)


I charge you with emulating Scar. I sentence you to being thrown off a cliff.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 16, 2014)

I charge you with ruining my childhood

You are sentenced to 3 years of nonstop watching "Shrek is Love, Shrek is Life" on a loop.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 23, 2014)

You are charged with following the dark Shrek cult.

You know Don't Hug Me I'm Scared? Let's lock you in Yellow Guy's closet. I wonder in what state they find you.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Nov 29, 2014)

You are charged with being too impatient for everything. 

I hereby sentence you to being shipped to Antartica


----------

